# Steelhead, Smoked



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 1, 2013)

Take one 18 inch steelhead, caught, cleaned, and filleted this morning, and place it into the fridge.  2 hours before dinner, liberally salt the fillets on both sides with kosher salt, and let sit for 30 minutes.  Prepare the rest of the menu.

Time to cook.  Fire up the Webber with a divided bed of coals.  Select alder sticks of just the right size.  Get the sides cooking (chicken for DW and friend), and veggies.  20 minutes to go.  Rinse off the fillets.  Place wood on the fire.  Lay on the chicken pieces and let cook for 7 minutes with the grill covered.  Turn the chicken and move to the sides, but  not directly above the charcoal.  Place the fish skin-side down in the middle of the grill, enough for self, and husband of afore mentioned friend.  Cover and cook for ten minutes.  Take pictures for my new cookbook (still under way).

Remove the fish and chicken to a platter, and organize artistically.  Place bright green, steamed veggies around the platter sides.  put it on the table.  Bless the food and eat.

That's what will be going on at my house tonight.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 1, 2013)

Pictures PLEASE!  

.40


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 1, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Pictures PLEASE!
> 
> .40



Haha, it's not cooked yet.  I'll get pictures when it's cooked and placed on the platter.  Right now, I've just finished boiling the bones, and stripping them of meat.  I'm boiling up the carrots, potatoes, and onions.  When they're tender, into the blender they'll go, with the fish stock, and meat to make a nice steelhead busque that I'll be using for an appetizer.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh wow ... nothing like a fresh catch for dinner !  

When I lived in Oregon we used to be so spoiled .. fresh steelies, salmon, trout for dinner.  You have no idea how spoiled you are until you move away from that stuff.

Definitely need to see the pics !!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 1, 2013)

Feast your eyes on this.  We feasted our stomachs.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 1, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!  I love smoked fish but I'm the only one in the house that eats fish so I don't get it very often. 

.40


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 1, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> OUTSTANDING!  I love smoked fish but I'm the only one in the house that eats fish so I don't get it very often.
> 
> .40



Same here.  I have decided that I will eat fish more often.  I'll just make enough for me, and cook her something else.  Then, we'll both be eating good.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job Chief


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

oh man, i love, LOVE smoked fish. steelhead, salmon, whitefish, trout, mullet, mackerel, weakfish, crappies, what have you.

put another feather in your war bonnet, chief. you deserve it.

yeah, i know, no war for you.

but you might be tempted if after you invited me over and i ate all of  your fish.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2013)

One of the things I loved about living in Wash. State was when the salmon were running, little stores used to have a platter of pieces of smoked salmon on the counter. The kids would stop and pick up a piece for their breakfast. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I feel blessed to be able to enjoy the bounty that this land, and its water has to offer, and the great times sharing the experiences with my family and friends, including everyone on DC.

Oh, and hey little brother, you can come to my house anytime and share my fish.  And I promise you, I'll have some hidden, in reserve, just in case.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2013)

I love smoked fish too!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I love smoked fish too!



If you can get here, I can smoke the fish.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice job, man!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If you can get here, I can smoke the fish.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Oooh, we LOVE Michigan!  AND smoked trout!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 2, 2013)

Those fillets look like they turned out perfect.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Those fillets look like they turned out perfect.



I often find commercially smoked fish too salty.  My fish aren't truly smoked.  They are grilled with smoke.  I lay the fillet's out, and liberally salt the flesh side with Kosher Salt.  I let that sit for thirty minutes.  I use alder wood to provide the smoke.  I don't soak it, but rather place it on the divided bed of charcoal just  before placing the fish between the beds.  It provides instant and intense smoke.  The fish is rinsed of the salt, and put into this great fish rack that my son got me one year for Christmas.  Teh rack is placed between the charcoal beds, the grill is covered, with all vents in the half open position.  The bbq runs for 30 minutes, without touching the fish, as there is no need to turn them.  The skin protects the bottom from overcooking and keeps the fish juicy and tender, yet cooked through.  The fish picks up the smoky flavor as if its been smoking for hours.  I cooked chicken breasts and a thigh directly over the charcoal beds, turning them after about eight minutes.  The wood protects the chicken from the direct heat.  At that time, I took the fish off, and cooked the chicken for about eight minutes more.

Both proteins came out so juicy, tender, and well flavored.  I will be cooking this meal again, soon as I catch some more fish.  I highly recommenced you try this technique, or if you have a gas grill, adjust accordingly by using a smoke box and lighting only two burners.

Hope you get the chance to try this.  It will work with any large fillet.  But if you get the chance to do it with Rainbows, or steelhead, well, let's just say that trout has always been my favorite fish.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

i've never seen alder wood chips or chunks for sale here in the east. is it a tree indiginous to the northern midwest.

i've often seen alder smoked foods, but have never seen the wood itself.

hickory, apple, cherry, oak, and oddly enough mesquite are what are regularly available here.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've never seen alder wood chips or chunks for sale here in the east. is it a tree indiginous to the northern midwest.
> 
> i've often seen alder smoked foods, but have never seen the wood itself.
> 
> hickory, apple, cherry, oak, and oddly enough mesquite are what are regularly available here.



DH, who's somewhat of a tree guy, says we don't have alders here in Mid-America.  When I looked it up, I see they're primarily out West.  I have alder chips for my little stovetop smoker, nice flavor.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 2, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Feast your eyes on this. We feasted our stomachs.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Oh yum .. looks fantastic !!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> DH, who's somewhat of a tree guy, says we don't have alders here in Mid-America.  When I looked it up, I see they're primarily out West.  I have alder chips for my little stovetop smoker, nice flavor.



thanks, dawg.. i'm eager to try it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 3, 2013)

buckytom said:


> thanks, dawg.. i'm eager to try it.



In my neck of the woods (Great Lakes Region) we have these trees we call tag alders.  That's what they've been called all of my life.  If that's a local colloquialism, I can't say.  I just know that it sure produces a great flavored smoke.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 3, 2013)

Did a bit of research.  It seems that alders, including the tag alder, are members of the birch shrub family.  I have used white birch branches for smoking turkeys before, and it to creates a very flavorful smoke, without being bitter.  So, if you have birch available to you (I gather dead birch-wood from a nearby, small forest area), it will work for you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 3, 2013)

Washington state has alders all over the land.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> OUTSTANDING! I love smoked fish but I'm the only one in the house that eats fish so I don't get it very often.
> 
> .40


 

Same here. I m not even allowed to put fish on the grill under penalty of ... well you know the penalty


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 5, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Same here. I m not even allowed to put fish on the grill under penalty of ... well you know the penalty



I think you guys need to stand up for your rights.  I'm sure your partners expect to be able to eat what they want, whether you like it or not.  If that's the case, then it has to be a two-way street.  Now I'm not saying you should wave it under their noses, but they have to be reasonable.  Well, maybe they don't, but you should be able to cook what you want, and make them something else for those times.  That's fair.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 5, 2013)

I bet you know that already, sometimes it is easier to forgo a piece of fish rather than disturb the family peace.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 5, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I bet you know that already, sometimes it is easier to forgo a piece of fish rather than disturb the family peace.




Ditto!  Much easier.  If Momma's not happy ain't nobody happy. 


.40


----------



## chopper (Jun 5, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Ditto!  Much easier.  If Momma's not happy ain't nobody happy.
> 
> 
> .40



Aren't you a smart man!?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Ditto!  Much easier.  If Momma's not happy ain't nobody happy.
> 
> 
> .40



DW and I coompromise.  She controls the TV, and me (or so she thinks), and I control the kitchen and all cooking.  She knows that I do my absolute best to try and give her tasty, and tender meals that she can enjoy.  Therefore, she responds by letting me eat what I want, sometimes with negative comments from her though.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Ditto!  Much easier.  If Momma's not happy ain't nobody happy.
> 
> 
> .40





CharlieD said:


> I bet you know that already, sometimes it is easier to forgo a piece of fish rather than disturb the family peace.



i wish i could've been able to learn just that in my life. it's been my downfall, my cross to bear.

having a much older brother and 4 constantly irritated teenage older sisters, my dad drummed it into my head to be independent and not listen to amyone.

i think he thought he was doing me a favour, teaching me to be a man but it's been just as much a curse.

thank god i have a sense of humour and can laugh at myself and know when i'm wrong.

man, i need some smoked fish after that confession. 

pretty please?


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2013)

When you have a large family, you can't run a diner where everyone can have what they want. What when on the table is what they ate. As they got older and left home, it became easier to make the foods I liked and they didn't. Can you imagine making six different meals every night?


----------

